# 1997 bmw supecharger



## horo (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey guys

I have a 1997 m3 and i am looking into putting a supercharger or turbocharger.
Can anyone give me some advice what would be the best and how many horses i would gain.
How much would it be

thank you


----------



## firedwg1 (May 21, 2005)

it would all depend on who you go with... there are few companies that can supply supercharger kits.

I would be prepared to spend around $5000US

In my sig I have link to several companies that might help you on your way. 

Good luck


----------

